# أجهزة كاشف السمكرة ( أسعار في متناول الجميع) 5انواع طب وتخير



## الغروووب (1 يناير 2014)

*
 أجهزة كاشف السمكرة ( أسعار في متناول الجميع) 













الجهاز الاول الرقمي الاسود هاندي السعر السابق ب 1200 ريال.. السعر الحالي 1100

الجهاز الثاني الرقمي الصيني السعر السابق ب750 ريال.. السعر الحالي 650

القلم الاول العادي السعر السابق ب 170 ريال.. السعر الحالي 130

القلم الثاني المطور السعر السابق ب 270 ريال.. السعر الحالي 220

الجهاز الاخير(رقم5) الرقمي السعر السابق ب 850 ريال.. السعر الحالي 700









لمشاهدة الاجهزة :

http://www.youtube.com/user/DAHOoOM4488

نشحن لأي مكان بالمملكة او خارجها وعن طريق اي شركة شحن تفضلها


للتواصل
ابو عبدالرحمن 
0548700559


يرجى التواصل المباشر على الرقم لعدم التواجد في الموقع 





​*


----------

